# Where can one buy USA Trains Tie Strips?



## Solar2 (Jun 23, 2008)

I saw a suggestion in a post somewhere of using USA Trains tie strips with Aristo SS rails. I like that idea--I like USA's tie pattern better than any of the other Code 332 track I've seen. 

But, I don't see separate USA Trains tie strips advertised anywhere. Are they available separately, and if so, where?


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Check Ridge Road Station's website. They usually have the Aristocraft tie strips in stock, Be sure to specify European (11003) or USA style (30033) tie strips. Hope this helps. 

Pat McCarty


----------



## Solar2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks, but I'm seeking information about tie strips manufactured by USA Trains, not from Aristocraft. I haven't seen the USAT tie strips on RRS's web site.


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

Solar2 
Contact Charles Ro Supply in Malden Massachusetts. they are the manufactures of USA Trains. I am sure they will be able to help you. 
Ron


----------



## Solar (Jun 30, 2008)

I finally got around to calling Charles Ro. They don't sell the ties separately. Never have, and never plan to. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer 
months ago I had one box of USAT, I replaced them with AC American and threw the USAT away.


----------

